# Joystick 1538 Mahindra



## Dav338 (Apr 16, 2021)

Does anyone know what kind of joystick is on a 2015 1538 hst mahindra tractor?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Dav338, welcome to the forum.

If you cannot find an answer to this question, have a look at Prince joystick valves if you need a replacement. A good hydraulics shop should be able to repair your joystick valve.


----------

